# Which oak for muscadines?



## Rodnboro (Aug 5, 2014)

I want to oak my muscadine this year. I'm not experienced with oak, so does anyone have a recommendation on which oak to use. Also, should I add to primary or bulk aging? I've done some kits that had it added in the primary. I'm going to go with straight juice on red muscadines assuming I can get the acid level right. Thanks for any help.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## berrycrush (Aug 6, 2014)

Would you consider using an oak barrel?


----------



## Julie (Aug 6, 2014)

I haven't oaked any of my muscadine wine yet but I think I would go with Hungarian oak, lol, I am partial to Hungarian oak. I would do it during bulk aging for about 6 weeks.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 6, 2014)

I have never had any muscadine wine other than semi sweet or sweet. How would oak be in a semi sweet wine


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am sure it could work. Really, which oak and which toast level you use is truly up to you. I am also a little partial to Hungarian, but truly the choice is yours.


----------



## Julie (Aug 6, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> I have never had any muscadine wine other than semi sweet or sweet. How would oak be in a semi sweet wine


 
I oak my Blackberry and it is a semi-sweet wine. It is very good.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 6, 2014)

My go-to is medium toast Hungarian oak. It seems to blend in well with multiple types of wine.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 7, 2014)

berrycrush said:


> Would you consider using an oak barrel?


 

I barrel would be great, but I don't have a basement or good "wine room" for it. Also, I only make about 6 gallons of muscadine each year. Maybe one day.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 7, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> I have never had any muscadine wine other than semi sweet or sweet. How would oak be in a semi sweet wine


 
I was also wondering how it would work with a off dry wine. I've not been satisified with my muscadine and want to try something different to make it better.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks all for the advice. I think I'll go with Hungarian and see what happens.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 7, 2014)

Kind of off topic but I have made a muscadine / blackberry (jam) blend that is very good and I think I will oak it a little next time.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay, I've oaked a Noble Muscadine in the past and IMHO it turned out very good. I used Medium French Toast cubes. It was 3 oz for 8 weeks for a 5 gallon batch after clearing.....I would do it again...My suggestion would be to taste along the way as my level of oak may not be what you like.


----------

